# Kansas 2010



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is my basis 8 pointer shot last season, my manager put a few holes in the wall hanging it while I was gone. And this is the guy running my business??? Hoping to shoot a 10 pointer plus this year, these 8's are killing me, it's my life story. He is a 150B&C, an equivalent 10 would close the gap on 170. The ranch has produce 180's and a 190, the ranch hand says he saw a 200 plus last season. This is my second season on this particular ranch.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome deer. It must be 2 cool to shoot one with a stick. Don't ever let your manager get a gun in his hands Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, boy he sure is heavy. Nice taxi work. Who did it?


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Where is Kansas?


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

8pt or not.....i would have shot him as well. 
Not many can say they have a 150 inch 8 pt.
I remember your earlier post, you were right the field pic doesn't do him justice.
Congrats.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

He was shot in Comanche County Ks, Lone Star Taxidermy. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

Great looking mount. Thats a heck of an 8 point.


----------

